# Regrets, I've had a few.....



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

So, which members have regrets? Things they should have done before, during and after their move? What would you change if you had the time over again?


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

OliveCameToo said:


> So, which members have regrets? Things they should have done before, during and after their move? What would you change if you had the time over again?


Great question.
I have not yet made my move For myself and maybe some members will agree. 
I believe many of us suspected years ago, our desire to live in Italy. I wished I had planned many years ago for the move.
I would have started language courses, saved for the move, and traveled more to Italy on my own with the idea of making it my home. I would have stayed for long periods of time, and after much thought and investigation, bought my small home and made it ready for my life in Italy.
In doing so I would have made friends, which now would be old friends, and not need to start completely over.
i am sure there are many considerations and (what if) but these are what go through my mind at times.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> So, which members have regrets? Things they should have done before, during and after their move? What would you change if you had the time over again?


when I have more time , I will tell all hindsite is a wonderfull thing and I would like to pass on ours


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

All valid points Bello  
I must admit to wishing I had moved when I was younger and healthier! I really, really wish that I had listened (and remember) more of what my mum told me of family and friends in Italy.
My partner and I are opposites, I'm careful, organised, pessimistic and need to do research. My partners confidence and resourcefulness will take us a long way, if I can rein in his impulsiveness


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

I look forward to reading yours pudd


----------



## mcc100763 (Dec 28, 2013)

Impulsive me? honestly I would have said decisive and focused...ok I forgot to take my glucosamine pill again and can't remember what day it is...


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, MCC, its lucky you have organised little me when you can't focus then isnt it? Too much vino and I wont be able to focus either


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hic hic


----------

